# Danielâ€™s Seventy Weeks and Biblical Prophecy - Ken Gentry



## crhoades (Jun 14, 2005)

http://www.chalcedon.edu/articles/article.php?ArticleID=31


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 14, 2005)

That was very helpful. This article cannot simply be dismissed as "fring postmillennial propaganda" since Gentry bases his whole foundation off Meredith Kline.

Very helpful article.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jun 14, 2005)




----------



## biblelighthouse (Jun 14, 2005)

Great article! Thanks for the link!


----------

